# Microsoft Media Pro Keyboard Volume Buttons Not Working



## Anglhrt (Feb 23, 2005)

I just purchased the MS Media Digital Pro keyboard and everything works except my volume up and down buttons. The mute button will work but I can't control the volume. I have WINXP home version on a Dell 4100 series desktop with SP2 installed. Everything else works just fine but I can't seem to figure out how to program the volume buttons. They should work on their own I would have thought.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Most multimedia keyboards require a program to be loaded to make the "extra" buttons work. Did you install the program from the cd?


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes, I installed the software CD. I've gone to the control panel for the key assignments but there is no adjustment for up and down, just the mute/unmute


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try the software from the web to see if it fixes this.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...83-870e-4e1d-be81-cb467620df61&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry, the link was broken.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Let's try this one.
http://www.soft32.com/download_172369.html


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 23, 2005)

I looked at the download... my driver version is 6.1.248.0 but the location said it was for Microsoft USB Digital Media Pro Keyboard (IntelliType Pro) 5.20.413.0. Do you feel that might help correct the problem or is an older driver?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Let's try this another way. If it works, it is easier.

Go to the system control panel
Hardware tab and device manager button
now click the plus next to keyboards
double click on the microsoft keyboard
Driver tab
Click on the roll back driver
It may ask something like "are you sure"
say yes
reboot and see if this helps


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 23, 2005)

Why I want to roll back the drivers if the first drivers didn't work and I've just updated to the newest drivers available and it still doesn't work? 

It's probably a Dell/Microsoft thing. Don't know why Dell can't make their products to work with other pheriphals... I'd buy more of their stuff... Because of this kind of problems I'm more inclinded to buy other brands.. bah!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Dell does make strange computers. 

It may work with a usb hub. 

Another idea is get a pci usb card. These normally behave better than onboard.


----------



## anonymous411 (Sep 8, 2008)

I had the same problem with my MS Media Pro Keyboard as well. I installed using the USB to PS/2 adapter in order to save a USB port. I found that if I ditched the adapter and plugged the KB directly into a USB port, XP recognized the "new hardware" and the volume keys started working.

Hope this helps.

jas


----------

